# Autumn photos..



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

Now we're into Autumn again... Please post the autumn photos you've taken yourself...  they can be any time, they don't have to be this year..  but please let them be yours and not from google images 

I took this last week,


----------



## Liberty (Oct 2, 2020)

Too early here...our autumn color is in  late Nov. to all of Dec. Have to see if I can dig some up from past years to post.  Pretty pix you posted, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

This was taken a few years ago, it's the river and woods behind my house..


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice Autumn colours


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Nice Autumn colours


They were taken just as the sun was going down about 5pm..or thereabouts..  and with my old fuji camera.. but they came out better than I expected..


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2020)

A few years ago, I went on a day trip to Vermont to view the classic foliage.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 3, 2020)

Just got back from a trip to Northern Michigan on a color tour and other stuff. Here are a couple.

Dead Man's Hill, near Boyne Mountain. This is in the NW lower peninsula.



P1061426 by telecast, on Flickr

On the road between Sault Ste. Marie and Whitefish Point. NE upper peninsula.



P1061107 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice photos, Holly. Very nice!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 3, 2020)

Weird double post.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 3, 2020)

Spectacle Lake in the foreground, Whitefish Bay in the back.



P1060986 by telecast, on Flickr

Iroquois Point Lighthouse, Whitefish Bay on Lake Superior, Michigan




P1061047 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 3, 2020)

Seattle 2 yrs ago


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 3, 2020)

Southern England (London 1&3 and Leeds Castle 2) three years ago


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 125937View attachment 125938View attachment 125939
> 
> Southern England (London 1&3 and Leeds Castle 2) three years ago


..and just to confuse visitors Leeds castle is not in Leeds in the North, but down here in the south in Kent


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2020)

Hard to believe that one week ago this was a green, bare backyard. Now look...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> Hard to believe that one week ago this was a green, bare backyard. Now look...
> 
> View attachment 126115


Not hard for me to believe, that's how we get Autumn here..very quickly...


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes, it did seem to come on quickly this year.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 4, 2020)

Upper Tahquamenon Falls




P1061257 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)

I think I remember this photo but going in the opposite direction. 

It looks so much like rural New England I could almost say I've been there!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I think I remember this photo but going in the opposite direction.
> 
> It looks so much like rural New England I could almost say I've been there!


yes , you will remember it I'm sure RR... you may remember it also when it had snow on it too


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

Rose-hips.. growing locally..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you may remember it also when it had snow on it too


I sure do!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 7, 2020)

_0001_01 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2020)

This was taken last year close to the Ontario Minnesota border.  No travel this year.  The border is closed to all but essential travel. That's Lake Superior in the background.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 15, 2020)

I snapped this yesterday about a mile from my house:


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 18, 2020)

My road yesterday:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

our nearby nature park


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

Virginia creeper climbing up a nearby tree.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>



Tell us more about these photos, @hollydolly ... are these at a farm and the bottom pic are 'wind-fall' apples?  I would want to pick these up and make huge batches of applesauce or cobbler filling!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

Red Maple, a few days ago.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 18, 2020)

Mount Washington


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Tell us more about these photos, @hollydolly ... are these at a farm and the bottom pic are 'wind-fall' apples?  I would want to pick these up and make huge batches of applesauce or cobbler filling!


The apple tree is at my neighbours garden ... and the windfalls are at our local village pub garden.. anyone is welcome to help themselves to the windfalls if they wish..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

A few pics I took at Equinox Valley Nursery just outside of Manchester, VT a on a day trip to Vermont in 2014


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>



Ah yes, fall apples!

People in southern US have no idea what life is like in the temperate regions. Cool weather, bright foliage, no bugs, fresh apples and apple cider, pumpkins, a dramatic change in lifestyles and diet from season to season, etc.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 21, 2020)

Driving down a road near Orton in Cumbria at the weekend through some very yellow roadside trees and thinking it would be nice to get one that colour on its own. Round the next bend I spotted this one - with a nice splash of similar further back. A quick swap of lens to the Fuji 90mm F/2 and click... simples!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## -Oy- (Oct 24, 2020)

Apples at Tatton Park


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 24, 2020)

I think there is another thread with autumn pictures that I've been posting on.  Right now I can't think.  Too early.  At any rate, here goes:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

@Lewkat.. yes the other Autumn thread is a general thread about  all things Autumn... this one is for pictures you've taken yourself of Autumn...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## -Oy- (Oct 25, 2020)

From a family walk in local woodland today...


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 27, 2020)

We're way past peak here, a majority of the leaves are down, but I'll post some photos NTBM (Not Taken By Me) from my area.

Canandaigua Lake:








Canadice Lake:







Honeoye Lake:


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2020)

One of the parks near my home this morning.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 11, 2020)

Although we are in lockdown we can go outside and exercise so I took a few photos during my short walk. I think I managed to catch the Heron.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 26, 2020)

Taken on a lunchtime stroll yesterday at the bottom of our street. iPhone 12.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 17, 2020)

I love seeing trees with red leaves. This little one is in our courtyard.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Horse Chestnut tree..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Conkers....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Rosehips


----------



## senior chef (Sep 28, 2021)

Its been a very long time since I have been there, or perhaps I'm just getting old , but for the life of me I can't remember the name of a very famous mountain road that thousands of people drive across just to see the fabulous fall colors. It is in either Vermont or New Hampshire. Any New England resident reading this , please, tell me. Thank you.


----------



## KinnyLane (Sep 28, 2021)

From Upstate NY on a trip through the Finger Lakes Region near Watkin's Glen State Park


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

Our little market  town square


----------



## KinnyLane (Sep 29, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Its been a very long time since I have been there, or perhaps I'm just getting old , but for the life of me I can't remember the name of a very famous mountain road that thousands of people drive across just to see the fabulous fall colors. It is in either Vermont or New Hampshire. Any New England resident reading this , please, tell me. Thank you.View attachment 186285View attachment 186286


Outstanding captures!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

This particular thread is for pics you've taken yourself...

The picture above and below  ..is in Boston Mass neither Vermont - or New Hampshire ... according to Google.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 29, 2021)

KinnyLane said:


> Outstanding captures!


Those are not my photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

For anyone who wants to post generic Autumn photos, please do so on Pam's thread..link below..

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/i-love-autumn-fall.63290/

This Thread is specifically for Autumnal  photos we've taken ourselves


----------



## senior chef (Sep 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This particular thread is for pics you've taken yourself...
> 
> The picture above and below  ..is in Boston Mass neither Vermont - or New Hampshire ... according to Google.


Oh, I didn't know that. 


hollydolly said:


> This particular thread is for pics you've taken yourself...
> 
> The picture above and below  ..is in Boston Mass neither Vermont - or New Hampshire ... according to Google.


Oh. I didn't know that.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

our neighbourhood....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Neighbours' farm at sunset....


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2021)

In Utah our fall colors are not so impressive as others, but we do have some.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 11, 2021)

The leaves were starting to turn in Upper Michigan, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

It's all just  starting to turn barely here now.. but we're forecast for rain and high winds later in the week so once half the leaves have blown off I'm sure autumn will be with us very fast


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 12, 2021)

Several years ago in MI


----------



## oldpop (Oct 12, 2021)

Sunset from the Blue Ridge Mountains North Carolina.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 13, 2021)

Updated table center-piece for fall .


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 17, 2021)

This is my friend and fellow-nurse’s trumpet plant near my home base in Georgia!   A more impressive display than the pic I posted. @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

within a few minutes from my house...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

The lane leading to my house...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

The local park and lake


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 17, 2021)

Northwest Pa,, at the farm


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 17, 2021)

close up of leaves


----------



## Elina (Oct 20, 2021)

just taken this last week ..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Elina said:


> just taken this last week ..


Beautiful Vista ... where was that taken Elina... ?


----------



## Elina (Oct 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful Vista ... where was that taken Elina... ?


Penzance , Cornwall


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Well I should have guessed shouldn't I ?... so you live in or near  Penzance do you ?  I used to live in Saltash many moons ago


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2021)

Now I wanna go visit @Elina and @hollydolly. That's saying a lot from someone who has sworn off travel forevermore! 

We're still weeks away from fall colors here in the southeastern US.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Now I wanna go visit @Elina and @hollydolly. That's saying a lot from someone who has sworn off travel forevermore!
> 
> We're still weeks away from fall colors here in the southeastern US.


You know you'd be welcome here any time you changed your mind about travel...


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 23, 2021)

Today


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2021)

These pics were taken on a camping trip in Colorado several years back with my pocket camera, we were in the same area this September, but I didn't take many photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

This is my local area...this is behind my house on the edge of the woods






..and these are in the local park in town...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

The bridge over to the Bird Hide in the nature park...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Our local canal


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy Halloween


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 21, 2021)

See here in GA November is the height of our color so I’m late to the party but still…


The photo doesn’t do them justice but the bald cypress turn a beautiful copper 


My across-the -street neighbors Japanese maple


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 21, 2021)

There was a fascinating program on TV this evening about the mammoth restoration of a steam engine. One of it's roles will be to haul vintage railway carriages, packed with tourists and rail fans along the Scottish railway between Fort William and Mallaig. The train is known as The Jacobite and along that journey it crosses a bridge that Harry Potter fans know well, The Glenfinnan Viaduct. Most of the scenic film was shot in the autumn, how magnificent are The Scottish Highlands?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Rosehips are in full bloom


----------

